# Change Color Of Your White-Stitch Strap



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

If you need a strap with a different-color stitching and already have a white-stitch a Sharpie may be the answer. The pic shows the Sharpie (cost $0.75), the original white-stitch section, and the colored w/Sharpie section. The colored section (and the uncolored one) required additional coats to reach the desired green color.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

A simple idea, nice one!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I recommend some painter's masking tape to protect the leather from the pen's ink. Great idea though, Sharpies now come in 20+ colors for $10-15 (special pack at Costco).


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

David Spalding said:


> I recommend some painter's masking tape to protect the leather from the pen's ink. Great idea though, Sharpies now come in 20+ colors for $10-15 (special pack at Costco).


Without masking tape, I haven't noticed any change in the leather yet. Should I have short-term, or will I long-term?


----------



## ollyhock (Feb 9, 2009)

can we see an after shot?


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

ollyhock said:


> can we see an after shot?


The "after shot" is already included in my picture above (note the longer strap section). Only difference is I added a bit more ink/paint to it later to cover the stitches a bit better (and, of course colored the short section also).


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

You could always unpick the stitching and re-stitch with a suitable waxed, coloured thread.

Mike


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

tixntox said:


> You could always unpick the stitching and re-stitch with a suitable waxed, coloured thread.
> 
> Mike


Yes. And anyone who wants to go to that length can certainly "be my guest".


----------

